# Dynamite Cigars: Kai's art thread.



## Kai Lucifer

*I take requests, but do note that I'd like some comments as well, and I take no more that two requests at a time. And that isn't two requests each.*​
*Drawings:*
Lust, Cardinal Milotic
Shiny Ghost Trio
Shayvis: proof that Elvis isnt dead.
Chibi Rain
Wating for the rain
"You really came"
Adorable Dewgong.
Bidoof Slaughter #01
Bidoof Slaughter #02
Tea break
Pride, Cardinal Delcatty
Kingsley the Seaking
Me
Caramelldansen
Swellow
Shiny Charizard
Austin Powers
Gallade
Typhlosion and Meowth
Blaziken
Sandslash
Marth
Marth #2
Mark, my RP character from Pandemic
I has a gun
Mewtwo
Giftart for Dannichu
Eury Evans
Obsessive Scribblers Bonfire Night
My Pokesona
Silent Bomber Characters, Jutah and Anri
A netherworld christmas
Second hand of Time
Christmas uniform.

*Sketches:*
Immortal Tears
Machika Sketch
Eury Evans Sketch
Yuca Colabell Sketch
Darkrai Sketch
Lunos Sketch
Rain sketch #2
Machika sketch #2
Dynamic Rain + Machika
Edward Elric
Deoxys
One of my friend's OCs

*Lineart:*
Gumshoe!
Umbreon.
Overlord Laharl
Mother May

*School Doodles:*
Copper:
Reactivity: 
Glam rock:
The Phantom of the Opera inspired this.
Again, Inspired by The Phantom of the Opera.
Onion.
Flower.
Shell.
METAKNIGHT V MARTH!!! WHO WILL WIN!!!
Some random Metaknight doodles.
OMG IT IS KAI!!!
Orange, Done w HB pencil.
Purty Flowers
DNAngel Chibis
More DNAngel Chibis, the Harada twins.

*Canvas*
Eury #1
Eury #2

*Currently drawing:*
None.

*Currently waiting to be uploaded:*
None.


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: My Art stuff.*

Yay Kai-kun made an art thread! They're so pretty! 8)


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: My Art stuff.*

Wow. That Milotic is pretty ^_^
The ghost trio is amazing.

Think you could draw a Gallade?
Anything would do for it.
I would love you forever Kai.
Thanks.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: My Art stuff.*

OK, I'll give it a try. Also, I'm now uploading a banner, and changing the thread title.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

It's finished, But I just need to find some time to upload it to Photobucket. Expect it bu tomorrow at the latest.

And this means that someone can request away now.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Yay! Kai got an art thread!

That's an awesome Milotic! You're far better than me :D

Keep it up!


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Awesome! Both pictures are brilliant. I might request at some point...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks for the comments, everyone.

Gallade: For Orngsumb, my first request. This is a bit too feminine, which is kinda scary when you consider that Gallade can only be male. :freaked:

Elvis isn't dead: I started to draw Shaymin, and the this insane idea came into my head. I really like it. A lot. 

Chibi-ish Rain: No, Dannichu, this is not a misspelling of Raine, This is Rain Jewlitt from the Manga "Immortal Rain" I couldn't do too much shading, 'cause my black pencil is very darl. Ah well.

Has anyone noticed the dead Bidoof in the banner? Serves it right, the little 



Spoiler: Cursing



bastard


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Aww, I love them~ Your banner is great, and I especially like the three Ghosts; they all look suitably creepy and great :3
And, even though Raine will always be my favourite "Rain", I absolutely love Immortal Rain (haven't read it in ages, but it was one of the first mangas I ever read) and your Rain picture is awesome; I love his "lol I look so young :D" face so much X3

Keep it up~


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

You totally beat me in drawing O_O That Gallade is teh awesomeness! And I don't think it looks girly... Hehe *Laughs at Elvis Shaymin*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I laughed at the Shayvis aswell. And I drew it!


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Gallade drawing ftw. That doesn't look girly at all.
Shayvis = <3 Truely amazing.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

You really don't think so? It's the face that I find feminine.

And is Shayvis really this popular? Well then, I'll have to draw more of him.

New drawings done,Just have to wait until I upload them.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

:D Do you think you could do a Typhlosion and a Meowth? Your drawings are all awesome! :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Of course I can!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Here we are, New art:

Waiting for the Rain: I drew Rain, so I figured I sould do the same to Machika. I took the pose straight from the cover of the fist book. It was done at night, so the shading wasn't so great. I went over it today, though.

"You really came": Another Immortal Rain character. Yuca is just too cute not to adore, even though he controlls an army of angels an keeps Rain locked up in a straightjacket.

Adorable Dewgong: Aww, Isn't this just cute? I adore it to pieces. We wants another cookie, can he have one?

Typhlosion and Meowth: For Bakuphoon. The shading isn't so great on the Meowth. And you can see where I nneglected rubbing out the sketch lines. Ah, well. I like the Typhlosion.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Pretty Dewgong.
Can you draw people?
If so draw a random person with the Sim diamond above his head.
If not then how about a Spiritomb eating a Bidoof? lol


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Of course! Anything, to see a poor, helpless, annoying beaver get slaughtered by some @eyed, psychopathic spirit! It's done, so You'll just have to wait untill it's uploaded.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Yay! Meowth looks so cute XD And the Typhlosion looks fat :P I made a banner I put in my siggy. With credit :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

You're welcome, Bakuphoon. It looks good. But I can see an area where you've transparantised part of the Typhlosion. Are you gonna fix that?

Anyway, here is some art.

Bidoof Slaughter #01: How could I not resist this? 

Immortal Tears: Immortal Rain isn't all about Immortals and Angels. 

I seem to be lacking some inspiration. Can anyone give it to me?


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Uh... maybe you could try drawing Pokémon using attacks and moves and the like? [/Epicfailofasuggestion]

Anyway, I can has a request? Could you do a Spheal about to swallow a Bidoof whole, maybe? If you could, draw it so that we're looking straight into the Spheal's mouth with the Bidoof cowering in front.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Friggin sweet Kai!
I am forever in your debt


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



OrngSumb said:


> Friggin sweet Kai!
> I am forever in your debt


You are most welcome. Now bend over and kiss my feet.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Uh... maybe you could try drawing Pokémon using attacks and moves and the like? [/Epicfailofasuggestion]
> 
> Anyway, I can has a request? Could you do a Spheal about to swallow a Bidoof whole, maybe? If you could, draw it so that we're looking straight into the Spheal's mouth with the Bidoof cowering in front.


Not really much of an epicfailofasuggestion, really. And the Spheal-eating-Bidoof is done. The color looks bad though. I need to get better pencils.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Photoshop did that, not me DX Ah, well, love the Bidoof slaughter one >:D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Well, It can't be helped then. And you should expect to see more Bidoof slaughter soon. Like:..

Bidoof Slaughter #02: For Castform. Yummy. :D Why do so many want to see them get eaten?

Eury Evans Sketch: Another Immortal Rain character. Buisnessman, Self-proclaimed Ladies man, Sharem-proclaimed Slacker. Fun to draw.

Tea break: Speaks for Itself.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks :D That's really awesome. I love it!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks for commenting.

Anyway, I've finished the Machika sketch, and I am going to start another sketch soon. Something grim-ish.


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Oh Kai! It's all amazing! O_O


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Well, scrap the whole "Grim" Idea, I decided to sketch Darkrai instead. And I'm gonna go onto draw a Yuca Sketch. Expect it to be uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Unexpectedly, the art has been uploaded today!

Darkrai Sketch: I fail at the energy thing in it's hand. Pose taken from someone else.

Machika sketch: The Shading is bad, The face looks odd, but I don't care much. I still like it.

Yuca Sketch: He's just too adorable! I swear, this 



Spoiler: Immortal Rain



Never Dying, sadistic, cruel hearted person


 is too cute for his own good.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Darkrai = YES!

I don't know what Immortal Rain is so.....yea.
O o o o do a Bidoof being chopped in half by a Scyther!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I'll do that Soon-ish, Orngsube. Anyway, as usuall, new art at 8-10 o'clock in the evening.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Woah, I love the newest ones... you're so good at humans~

The expressions in the Spheal-eating-Bidoof one are hilarious, and the Eury one is amazing; I especially like the hair and eyes. And Froslass art~ _Nobody_ does Froslass art.
One of Yuca's eyes looks a little bigger than the other, but he still looks adorable. And Darkrai is scary~ I love his purple aura-thing :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I know, I mucked that up badly. I'd change it if  could, but I already finished it, so I can't. Ah well.

Why does nobody do Froslass art?


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

:o Darkrai! YES!

Though you should've coloured it's "necklace" red and the body black.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

It seems I have run out of paper. I'll try to get some more soon. In the meantime, Requests are closed.

I still have art to be uploaded soon.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Gutem Morgen! Ich habe... returned. Sorry, but I don't know what the german is for "Returned"

Anyway, in the week that I've been away, I've managed to do... well, not a lot. But here is the new stuff. But I have more paper now, so requests are OPEN.

Lunos Sketch: Yay! I can finally draw Umbreon! And It's in sketch! and not my crappy colours! For some reason, He looks like a rabbit. :D
Kingsley the Seaking: You may remember him from a thread that I made not too long back. He's the pokemon I couldn't get rid of. Also, he has no markings.
Pride, Cardinal Delcatty: Similar to Lust, Cardinal Milotic. Look how sassy he is. "Oh, well I've done this..."
ME!: 'Cause it feels so empty without me. And I have pens now!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Caramelldansen: I have no idea what was going through my mind when I did this. It was either "Every other good artist on tcod has one, so why don't I draw one?" or "Hey, I'm gonna draw something insane and funny to get this thread a bit of popularity. Either way, Danni, you did this to me.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Am I the only one posting here anymore?
Anyway, Art!
Blaziken: For Kinova, who requested over MSN.
Swellow: My last bit of paper for now. If I go in to town tomorrow, I'll but some more. Hey, I've got £25 in the wallet!


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Blaaaziken~ Eee, thank you, it's great. I like the colouring and the pose, which could either be A) That fighting-stance leaping thing Blaziken does in most pictures or B) The chicken dance. Which would be appropriate, I suppose. It's cool, anyway. x3

And uh yes I made comments over MSN before so... your lineart is nifty and colouring has improved loads. Woo~ (Oh, and the Bidoof Slaughter Method #2 gets an honorable mention too. XD)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks Kinova.

Ok, this is ri-goddamn-diculous. I now have 7 more drawings uploaded and no-one other than Kinova has bothered to post. I know I've been gone for a week, but It doesn't mean this thread should die.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

[Shiny] Bidoof Slaughter Method: Take a Shiny Bidoof and toss it in between a battle between a Murkrow and a Meowth, and BLAM. Bidoof stew, anyone?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

When I get more paper, I'll try that.

As of now, until I have more paper [Again] and it stops being so FRICKIN HOT, Requests are closed.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Ok, I now have 500 sheets of paper (With interest) , so requests ara OPEN!


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Right. Request time! Could you draw a Sandslash in some sort of battle pose, please?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I'll do that whenever I can, Casty.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

It is done!
Shiny Charizard: Just cause I felt like it.
Sandslash: For Castform. I drew it from Sugimori, hope you don't mind.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I had an idea for another Bidoof Slaughter Method... could you draw a Charizard roasting a Bidoof, please? Thanks.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Why does Bidoof always have to be killed by a Pokemon? I personally think it would be fun to dump it in Chernobyl and watch it get cancer and die >:3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Hmm... Roasted by charizard, or not killed by a pokemon... I'll combine the two! Spit roast Bidoof!


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

That's fried over a volcano in Hawaii >:(

You didn't even laugh


----------



## Terry. T.

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Could you draw Treecko riding on Aipom's head. Aipom's riding on Tauros, Tauros is on Arceus-Steel.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

If you read the rules and the posts above this, You would see that I'm already doing a request.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

And without further ado, Here is the new!... art.
Austin Powers: I was bored. Shagadellic? I think not.
Daisuke Niwa Lineart: I wanted to take a photo of this now, just n case I screwed the drawing up. I like it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I'm still alive, y'know!
Daisuke Niwa: I coloured it! And I think I did a good job of it, too.


----------



## Black Yoshi

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Could you draw a Lucario? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I really like your drawings. There's no way I'll ever be able to draw people that well :3|

Can you please draw me a Magikarp? Any pose is fine.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I'll get onto that AFTER I've done the Bidoof spit roast. One request at a time, please.


----------



## Terry. T.

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

After them, could you do my request? In colour in a house, please. When it's time.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Aww, coloured Daisuke is so cuuute~ I love how you do big anime-eyes :3

I really like the colouring on the shiny Charizard, too.


----------



## FLICKxxOFF

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

_You're quite the artist.. :O I especially like that Gallade, even if it does appear womanly, but it adds to it's charm! Maybe you should take up inking... try a black and white pokemon. Who knows, it could turn up spectacular. Do you do other mediums too, or only pencil and paper w/ pencil crayons?_


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I'm already busy doing a request. And after that I have about three more to do. So wait your turn, please.


----------



## Terry. T.

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Hariyama squeezing Bidoof, in the picture, make it so Bidoof is thin because Hariyama has crushed it. Hariyama is walking off.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Read above post. Requests are now CLOSED.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Well, I've decided to stop taking requests, mainy as that's how the thread got spammed. Also because I couldn't keep on top of then. Anyway, I'm hopefully bringing this place back to life.

Marth
Yes, there are several things wrong with this, mainly the arm, face and hair, but I'm rather proud of it.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

It liiiiives~

I _love _the detail on that costume, it's amazing~ The colouring/sahding with all the clothing folds is awesome, too. His right eyes looks a little off, but overall the whole pic is brilliant :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

A Replica of a painting by Georgia o'Keefe.

Insane pride & Thank you Danni.

EDIT: Full Image.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Nobody cares about my art... "sniff"

Anyway, I'm back at school now, so posts here will likely be less frequent. Or more, It depends on if I decide to post the stuff I do at school.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

You should post the stuff you draw at schoool; some of my best stuff's done on the back of homework and random scraps of paper.

I love all the colours on the Georgia o'Keefe pic, it's so pretty~ The shading's good, but you could make your colouring a little... smoother, maybe? I find my colouring's better the longer I spend on it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Alright then, I'll work on the smoothness of my shading next time I have art. Yes Danni, I have taken Art as a GCSE option. I'll try to take photos of the stuff that I do there, but I can't take them home to photograph.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Well, we had chemistry today, and I got bored. So, I did me some doodles:

Copper: Done during science. We were trying to create copper by heating copper oxide and carbon. (Co2 + C - C + 2CO I think was the equation) The experiment worked, and I ended up with a small amount of copper.

Reactivity: Again, during science.

Glam rock: I bet that this will piss someone off.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

whoa hey look the most unpopular art thread in the whole of the forum wow.

Rain sketch #2
Mark, my RP character from Pandemic
Handwriting


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Not as unpopular as mine.

I like the science doodle things. Copper!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

You barely ever update yours, ZC. Sorry if I came off as rude, but certain things today have made me very cold indeed.

Copper!


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

No, I don't. No idea what I was thinking when I used it as an example.

No, you're not rude.

Even if no-one else does, I, at least, look forward to your updates.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Well, It's good to know that some people still look forward to seeing my stuff.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

That Rain picture is _amazing_. The pose is absolutely awesome <3

I really like the colouring on Mark's hair and collar-thing, too. And you have really cute handwriting! :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Aww, thanks Danni. You always brighten up my day. Except when you say that you feel like crap.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Kai said:


> Aww, thanks Danni. You always brighten up my day. Except when you say that you feel like crap.


^^ You're so lovely~

I only ever feel like crap when I'm ill, and I tend to recover quickly. 99% of the time, life is good :D

Your art makes me happy; I really love your style.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Is it just me, or did it get brighter still? XD


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

More IR sketches [no not infrared]
Machika #2 [Why can I not draw her?]
Dynamic Rain + Machika


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I really like the one of Machika; for some reason I especially like her shoulders in that one. Her arms are a little long, though. 

And Rain's expression in the second one is really awesome<3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks Danni.

Um.. Look, Gumshoe!


----------



## Raichu Grunt

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I love these! I want one now!
The Absol and the Caramelldansen are pretty cool


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Absol? I never drew Absol...

And sorry, but this isn't a request thread anymore.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I think he meant he wants his own art thread, I sure do...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Anybody can own an art thread, but only the best can update it frequently.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

yeah...thats probably where i'd fail heheh.. well done nice thread you got here anyway, night everyone


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

So, uh, I lost the Gumshoe lineart thing. Instead, I inked an Umbreon that I'd put off for absolutely ages.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

So, I drew this the other day while thinking of the phantom of the opera.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

This place is dead because nobody posts here anymore. I'll still update it, even if you don't care about it.

A Colour pencil drawing of an Onion.
A HB pencil sketch of a Flower
A monoprint of a shell.
MARTH! Yes, I can do a bit of digital art. Do keep in mind that this was mouse-drawn.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Don't be silly, we do care about it.

I _suck_ at monoprinting D; that shell is awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Aww, I adore that Umbreon~It's so stylised and cute! You should definetly colour it. 
The Phantom's very Phantom-ish, and I especially like the flowy sleeves he's got going on. 
The onion is cool; I like the reds and purples and the lines going down the bigger one. 
Marth's way, way better than anything I could ever draw on a computer, and well done especially for doing with just a mouse.
And the detail on the flower is great, especially sine you only used one kind of pencil for it. 

Sorry I'm so terrible at responding here >.<


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks Danni. And don't feel bad for not responding here. I can never think of what to post on yours.

Anyway, New stuff.
This is my design for a haloween costume. Yes, POTO~inspired again.
A sketch of Metaknight V Marth, who are two of my favourite Brawl characters.
More of Metaknight. I had fun doodling the batwings, although I can never get the back of his cape right.
B+W Sketch of MEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Do you think you could do a Bidoof slaughter where a Drifloon is succeeding in dragging Bidoof to the underworld?


----------



## Terry. T.

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

We need more Bidoof violence! Or maybe Eevee could get the pain?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Marth attempt #02. So much better than the last.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

The head of the Fullmetal alchemist, Edward Elric.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

And here we have a fine example of an Orange, through the medium of a HB pencil.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Kai said:


> The head of the Fullmetal alchemist, Edward Elric.


:o

Awesome!

Do you just like FMA, or was it a request?

Anyways, it's awesome, though the head seems a little... Urr, I can't describe it, stretched, maybe?

And by the way, it's FullMetal Alchemist, with capital M in metal and A in alchemist :3

Why don't you draw... Ling! Here's some images from DevArt, and google has some pretty cool ones too :3 Oh, yeah, normal Ling, in case you haven't read the Manga ;) He always keeps his eyes shut when he's normal.

Thank you :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Wow, the forum and site died... Anyway, I have some new stuff.





Colour + White - other shading = Awesomesauce





Giftart for Mewtwo~





Ed with more shading.





Giftart for Dannichu~


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Christ, you're getting really good really quickly O.o

The perspective on that gun is amazing. Absolutely amazing. I can't draw guns (or anything mechanical) at all, but the shape and perspective and accuracy and everything is so good o.o 
I also like the shading on the hair and coat; very dramatic. 

The Mewtwo's pose is really, really cool; did you use a refrence or draw it from your own head? Either way, it's really well done, and the white shading looks really great (and I'm sure it looks even better on paper). 

Ed looks great; the hair is all detailed and complicated, especially his little plait. The eyes are also really cool. 

And the Dannichu picture is the best thing I've seen in a very, very long time. You know how much I love it <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Dannichu said:


> The Mewtwo's pose is really, really cool; did you use a refrence or draw it from your own head? Either way, it's really well done, and the white shading looks really great (and I'm sure it looks even better on paper).


I used a reference. It was in an issue of ONM, I belive.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Oh yay, giftart!

I've never looked at this thread before, but then you PMed me so I came to check it out. Teh whole picture is awesomer than teh avvie! I'll be switching avvies randomly after a while, this one's gonna be in that big pile =D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*






More Eury.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

WARNING

THIS NEXT IMAGE MAY SCAR YOU FOR LIFE

Anyway, here it is.





This is the angel 'Mother May' from the Immortal Rain series. I did warn you. It looks quite scary, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

... AGH MY EYESSS!!

... Just kidding.

The only problem I can see with Eury is the ear. It's too small and too far down.

The second one, the "Mother May" drawing, I can't critisise. I've never heard of it, that's why, so I don'y know what's wrong and right and... yeah...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Bakuphoon said:


> The only problem I can see with Eury is the ear. It's too small and too far down.


...
Damn, I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.
...
Damn.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

... Glad to help?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Aww, aside from the ear, the Eury pic is really great; I especially like the chin (I have serious chin issues) and the shading on the eyebrow. 

And Mother May is beyond creepy, which is a good thing :D
But maaan that baby-head-thing freaks the living crap outta me x.x


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Dannichu said:


> Aww, aside from the ear, the Eury pic is really great; I especially like the chin (I have serious chin issues) and the shading on the eyebrow.


Thanks. I tried copying the thickness of the lines for this one.



Dannichu said:


> And Mother May is beyond creepy, which is a good thing :D
> But maaan that baby-head-thing freaks the living crap outta me x.x


I t   i s   m e a n t   t o , otherwise Kaori Ozaki would not be doing her job. [Yes, I can spell the artist's name off by heart. I'm a nerd.]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

HAI GUYS!
So, yeah, I almost let this place die. But fear not, I have new artwork. I drew this for Bonfire night (Today) for the Obsessive Scribblers.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

OH WHO IS IN THERE!!

I recognize Arylett, Kai, Dannichu and Eclipse...

You draw awesome Kai, you draw too awesome :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Bakuphoon said:


> OH WHO IS IN THERE!!
> 
> I recognize Arylett, Kai, Dannichu and Eclipse...
> 
> You draw awesome Kai, you draw too awesome :D


Thanks muchly. People don't comment on my art thread much.
From right to left: Vladmir Putin's LJ, Spaekle Oddberry, Spoon, Flareth, PichuK, Arylett, Me, Seritinajii, Crazy Linoone, Dannichu, Kratos Aurain, Zora of Termina, Salamander and Eclipse.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Eeee, I LOVE IIIT~

The picture's a little dark, but that's a good thing, since it's upposed to be nighttime and all. 
We look so awesome :D


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

HEY WAIT WUH WHERE AM I?

Just kidding. But I am an obsessive scribbler.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

So, I have a dump of stuff I'd like some comments on. Perhaps some crit too.






Deoxys, sketched from a card. I used a 3H and a 4B to do this. I did the lineart ages ago, but I never got round to completing.






Some purtyfull flowers. I found an image in a gardening magazine in an art lesson. Feel free to ask.






A shell that I drew. Most people who I have showed this to have said good things about this. I personally love it.






An OC that a friend of mine asked me to draw.






AND AND AND the canvas draing that I mentioned over at the OS club.  I will be painting this tomorrow, hopefully.

Now please, people, comment for me, or the monkey dances.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Question: what kind of pen did you use to ink the Eury one? It came out quite professional-looking, I thought.

The one with the gun looks really cool; leaving most of it white with colour only where the shadows would be was really effective in making it... yeah, dramatic, like Dannichu said. (Also, @the Danni giftart: are those _slashgoggles_ I see? :D)

Uh, this Mother May thing is an _angel_? o_O Reminds me more of the Shinigami from Death Note. Either way, it's very creepy - the circle of teeth-things over where the heart should be looks especially good.

Wow, the shell looks like it must've taken ages. It looks realistic, though~ (...Am I the only one who can see a :( in the middle of it?) The shading on the deoxys is cool and the detail on the very last one of Eury is pretty nifty.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Angels in anime are actually very rarely pretty things with fluffy wings; have you never seen Evangelion? X3

I am almost certian I commented on these before, but I guess not. The shell is lovely~ All the dots and cracks and things make it look so detailed; how long did it take you to do?

Deyoxys looks really cool; the different pencils used for shading make it look especially good. The OC looks good, except the back of the head is a little... small. Argh, I'm so bad at getting my point accross on art threads; the eyes and scructure of the face is really good, but I don't know if it's the shape of the head or the fact that most of his hair's on one side that bothers me. It doesn't really matter; it looks good anyways.

And that canvas picture is really, really good; what kind of paints are you going to be using for it?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

AWESOMENESS OVERLOAD

I love things with only shadings of black and white. It makes everything dramatic. It also makes me feel like I can't draw, but meh... 

I love the details on everything. The creepy GAH MY EYES angel is really, really well drawn. It's just that I'm still freaking out over it because it's creepy. 

Linoone will go back to stalking now. Hurrr.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

OMG COMMENTS! FINALLY!

The canvas thing of Eury hasn't been penned yet. I used a 3H pencil in that, and I've started using acrylic paints in it. I need to get off of my lazy ass and finish it.

The drawing of Eury was done in a basic store-brought black pen. I just thickened the lines in certain places where Kaiori Ozaki had.

Mother May is an angel, yes. Probably one of the creepiest in the series.

The shell took me 2 art lessons, so that's about 2 hours. And only just now can I see the :( in the centre.

And thanks for all the comments, girls. My art thread is in dire need of them.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

So, I have some more stuff now.





My Pokesona.





Two characters off of a game I used to play called Silent Bomber. It is freaking epic.





And what has been done on canvas so far.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Christmasy pic ahoy!





For those who are to thick to understand, Laharl is looking at a snowman that Flonne and Etna have made to resemble him in anger, while they wait behind a heap of snow to pelt him with snowballs.

It is also apparant that I cannot draw shoes. Or get lighting right.

I was going to make a joke about Laharl's fluffy pink snowboots but oh well.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Argh, I'm sorry for taking ages to comment again >.<

Ahaha, the Disgaea pic is AMAZING. I've always thought Laharl's little... bunny-ear thingies looked a little silly, and seeint them in snowman form is the absolute _best _XD Flonne's =D expression is absolutely perfect.
Realistically, though, they should all be dying of hypothermia.

The Pokesona is adorable (and a lot easier to draw than the human version, which will make group pictures considerably easier), although the head's a little big and the neck a little small in your pic; your avvie is so, so cute :3

The canvas is looking really great so far; keep updating with the progress you make on it~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Dannichu said:


> Ahaha, the Disgaea pic is AMAZING. I've always thought Laharl's little... bunny-ear thingies looked a little silly, and seeint them in snowman form is the absolute _best _XD Flonne's =D expression is absolutely perfect.
> Realistically, though, they should all be dying of hypothermia.


Thanks! They should be dead of hypothermia, but I couldn't think of what to dress each of them with. Other than Laharl with fluffy pink snowboots and Flonne with earmuffs.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> The Pokesona is adorable (and a lot easier to draw than the human version, which will make group pictures considerably easier), although the head's a little big and the neck a little small in your pic; your avvie is so, so cute :3


I would rather that I was drawn in group pictures as my Persona, since an Umbreon can't draw with paws. XD
But looking at it again, the neck and head are a little on the large side. I'll sort that out If I draw it again.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> The canvas is looking really great so far; keep updating with the progress you make on it~


:)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Sssh; we've been drawing Spoon as a spoon for months now and nobody's brought up the "but spoons can't _draw_" thing X3
B-but Umbreons are so much easier to draw than humans... and they take up less space, which makes fitting everyone into a group pic less hard D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Well, If I must be drawn as an Umbreon, I guess I must be.

Also, It never occured to me about Spoon having no arms. Then again, If you look at Vlad's group pic...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Linoones can't draw, either. But I manage to defy laws of physics and whatnot and doodle stuff. 

AND OHH THE CANVAS can't wait till it's finished. 

The Umbreon is missing the rings on its legs... Or did you do that on purpose?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*



Crazy Linoone said:


> The Umbreon is missing the rings on its legs... Or did you do that on purpose?


'Twas on purpose, yes. Thanks.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*






10 points to whoever can tell me what the hell this is. I know alrieady, but I doubt that much others will. I call it 'Second Hand of Time'.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*






Stupidly stupid and insanely cute little doodle I did. The main DNAngel cast as chibis.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*






School Uniform. I really don't mind the blazer at all. I quite like it. Oh yes, and my Rainbowey~scarf. Maybe the colours are a little less aesthetically pleasing than Danni's, but oh well.






I've been putting coloring this off for way too long. I think I got the majority of the lineart right.






AND AND AND more stupidly cute DNAngel chibithingies. This time, just of the Harada twins, Risa and Riku respectively.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Alright, I'm now open to suggestions, due to ArtMo and my lack of ideas. Also, I've editied the first post.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

What the hell your school uniform is really cool. D< Like a secret-agent-esque, "The name's Bond; James Bond" sort of thing.
(Also hurray the rainbow scarfs are spreading~)

Okay so while I don't know who any of these characters are, I do think you've drawn them well. XD The attention to detail on a lot of them is really good. Like on the one with the... praying blonde woman... er. And the Silent Bomber one.

The canvas one is also looking really good so far, I'm looking forward to seeing how it'll turn out. What paints are you using?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

hehe thanks.

Most of the characters in my recent drawings are uncommonly known. It doesn't matter much. but:

Silent Bomber is a game for the PlayStation. It involved space age action and blowing stuff up with napalm and stuff.
The praying girl is Freedert, from the Ice and Snow saga of DNAngel. The stupid doodles are from DNAngel aswell.
The ones in the christmasy pic are from a series called Disgaea. I think only me, Danni and PichuK know about it.

Yay comments!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

I love your school uniform, by the way. And your rainbow scarf. 

Is the rainbow scarf part of your uniform, because if it is, I am going to your school right now. I love the way you shade things.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Thanks!

Wow, everyone loves my school uniform. The scarf isn't part of it, but I wear it in winter anyway.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Hehe; I used to wear my scarf with my school uniform all year round and my teachers were always "It's summer you moron, take it off )<" because they were mean. My uniform was a lot more horrible than yours, too. The pic is really great~

I like the Laharl pic a lot, too; he looks great and the lineart seems great to me... he needs colouring now~

I haven't seen DNAngel, but _god_, those chibis are cute ^_^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Hehe, thanks. 

I might try and continue the chibis throughout ArtMo. I'll also color Laharl one day throughout it, and hopefully get the canvas finished.

By the way, Would I have to finish the entire canvas in a day for it to count in ArtMo?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

LET ARTMO BEGIN!

Here's some more DNAngel chibis. This time, of Daisuke and Dark.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

December 2nd:





Giftart for Shining Eevee. I hope she likes it!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

December 3rd





afi This turned out sucking soooo bad, I can't tell you. I need to get some better pencils for christmas.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

December 4th:





More DNAngel Chibis, this time of Satoshi and Takeshi. I don't know what inspired me to draw Takashi drunk, just the humor of it most likely.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

December 5th:





^3^ I looove it sooo much!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Impaled Bidoof: Kai's art thread*

Some new stuff.





A digital drawing of Etna, one of the main characters from Disgaea. Personally, I'm really proud of it.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2795.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/hompstead/Josh/CIMG2796.jpg
Some designs for WW's project. Two of my fakemon, and a wierd egg.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

December 7th not shown due to lack of image quality.

December 8th:





The Niwa family chibis. Left to right, Emiko, Daisuke's mother, Kosuke, his father, and Daiki, his grandfather. I'll be doing Wiz and Towa at some point.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






HOUSE HOUSE HOUSE HOUSE HOUSE


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Yay, a DNAngel fan! I've found one~

Look at my usertitle, and sig. =D You can draw so much better than me... But I'm improving. Fwee~


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Ah, cool stuff~

I loves the blue blubberfly ^_^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



XDragonFireX said:


> Yay, a DNAngel fan! I've found one~


Hello. Nice to meet you. Thank you for commenting, DNAngel fan.


EeveeSkitty said:


> I loves the blue blubberfly ^_^


Thanks.

December 10th:





Boxing day.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Ahahaha. Boxing day ^_^


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Houuuuuuse~

Well done on keeping up with the ArtMo! You're doing so well so far :3
I've commented on most of these individually in the OS club, but they're all very cool.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






If Kai were a demon...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






Cute little growlithe.


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

The Growlithe's rear paws look a bit square. I like the way you did the mane and the tail, but they look a bit spiky. The demon Kai looks great, too, although the arms look slightly too long. I like the pun on Boxing Day, also, but they don't have that holiday in the US, so I'm not sure whether that's what it really means or not. Very creative!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Aww...growlithe is so cute. I like how you did it.

Demon Kai is...freakishly awesome.

Awesomsaucey art ^_^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Hehe thanks for commenting. Any suggestions? I'm running out of ideas for ArtMo.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






waaay overdue giftart for Blu. :D






Inspired by something Mohinder Suresh said on yesterday's episode of Heroes. It was something along the lines of "But, both good and evil have a chance to shine through the cracks of Morality etc etc."


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

In reality, Latios's eyes are higher and its mouth is lower, but I can see you were trying to make this one cute. Nice job. But I would say the ear tufts are a bit short, and the triangle isn't rounded enough. 

As for the second one, I like how you interpreted it, with someone (I think it's your persona) looking through a cracked mirror, with someone else appearing too. That's great.

Keep up the art! I suggest you draw a scene with your persona and Pokesona. But don't forget, drawings don't have to be of anything certain. When I feel like making some art, I just draw a random Pokemon. I'm encouraging you!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Darksong said:


> Keep up the art! I suggest you draw a scene with your persona and Pokesona. But don't forget, drawings don't have to be of anything certain. When I feel like making some art, I just draw a random Pokemon. I'm encouraging you!


Alright, Thanks. I'll draw both of myselfs [and maybe another one] tomorrow, as I'm going to my dad's work for the day, since there's no school tomorrow.

And thanks for posting frequently.


----------



## Black hood

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Hey, Kai. Loving the new avatar. just letting you know that i am doing your request and it shouldn't take me too much longer. Hope you like it!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Alright, thanks, but you could just tell me over PM.






No explanation needed. ^3^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






My friend, Black Hood's Pokesona. I quite like it.


----------



## Black hood

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Heh, cool. I like the pose, just the fingers on the left hand need to be filled in. Other than that, its AWESOME!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Heh, Thanks!


----------



## pokeglobe

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

They are quite nice, Much better then mine.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Thanks.

December 20th:





Its-a me... Mario?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

^THAT IS SHITTING SCARY! I glad you didn't do the eyes. *twitch*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

I was hoping that someone would comment along those lines. Both of my parents said about it was "Very good" or "Nice"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






Santa Kai-laus is coming to town...


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Kai said:


> My friend, Black Hood's Pokesona. I quite like it.


This is a cute picture. The only thing I can see is that the tail is a bit too wide up to the end. On Mew's tail, it's very narrow, and then abruptly becomes thick:


----------



## Black hood

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Heh cool, I like the Santa Kai-laus, it rules.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Darksong said:


> This is a cute picture. The only thing I can see is that the tail is a bit too wide up to the end. On Mew's tail, it's very narrow, and then abruptly becomes thick.


Alright, thanks Darksong. I'll remember that next time.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

December 23rd.





Pokesona christmas party.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

^EPIC WIN

That's so awesome~ I love all of their facial expressions. Good job, nothing to complain about except for the lack of shading.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Dragon said:


> ^EPIC WIN


Pretty much the first time any of my art has recieved an EPIC WIN. Finally.



> That's so awesome~ I love all of their facial expressions. Good job, nothing to complain about except for the lack of shading.


Yeah, whenever I do chibis, I barely ever add shading.

If anyone wonders who they are, from left to right, they are Sephyrous Castform, Bluwiikoon, Me, Mewtwo, PichuK, Black Hood, Grimdour the Desecrator, Full Metal Cookies, Dannichu, Arylett and Kinova.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

these are super special awesome! hmm, do you do kirby hats


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






Ever wonder just HOW Kirby gets the hats?


----------



## Colossal

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Please draw a Buizel and a Sanshrew, seperately, if you please. I don't care about the background or the style. Just two black and white, well drawn pictures thank you. Can you please PM them to me? I am going away and may forget.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

uhhh, uses a chainsaw! XD


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Colossal said:


> Please draw a Buizel and a Sanshrew, seperately, if you please. I don't care about the background or the style. Just two black and white, well drawn pictures thank you. Can you please PM them to me? I am going away and may forget.


Alright, I'll give it a try.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

i didn't know you took requests, i thought this was a suggestion thread


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Kai said:


> Alright, I'll give it a try.


Then again, I could completely ignore that, considering without any comment, your post classes as spam. Yeah, actually. I'll do that.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

but seriously your thread should be one, it'd make it more popular and give you more views on your work, plus your always pressured to complete like 5 drawings all the time ^_^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

It was originally a request thread, but soon afterwards I couldn't keep on top of requests, fell behind, and decided to close all requests and stop taking them. The only reason I changed it to suggestions was because I needed ideas for ArtMo.

Anyway, It wouldn't give me more comments on my work, it would just give me a pileload of requests.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






Because I was bored. Also, this isn't Collosal's request, as he asked for it to be Black+White.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

why was a picture of it taken in a dark room?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Aww...it's so cute. The eyes are wonderful but the snout thing is a little wonky and pointy.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



EeveeSkitty said:


> the snout thing is a little wonky and pointy.


I know. I tried, but I couldn't get it right.


----------



## Black hood

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Cool sandshrew. It's quite cute.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*






Education for leisure: an epic poem written by Carol Ann Duffy. Unfortunately, It was taken out of the AQA GCSE Anthology because it *aparrently* encouraged knife crime. When I recieved the new version, I just re-wrote the poem onto the blank page. XD


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Interesting drawing, Kai. I like how you made it look mysterious and shadowy. But what is that red glow?

You sure are creative. :) Good luck on the last week of the draw-a-thon!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*



Darksong said:


> But what is that red glow?


blood. :3


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

^ :o

I'm liking it more and more... >=)


----------



## Astro

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

The sandshrew is made of awesome


----------



## S.K

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

me does agree, then again, anything with a sandshrew in must be awesome


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

Just don't let Kali eat it. 

Notice the new avatar


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Kai's rather unpopular art thread*

If you want to can you draw a Garchomp but with darker colours, it is a lot thinner and more corrupt (more spikes, bonier, skeleton-like) Please make it a moody, creepy picture if you want to take it.


----------



## Black hood

THIS POST MAKES 200! 
Anyway, the art is awsome and keep up the good work!


----------



## Dragon

Happy late New Year's! 

Nice new thread name.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well, I finally got round to drawing some stuff after the massive rush ov ArtMo.





Some of the Obsessive scribblers, in all their scribblyness.





New banner to go with the new thread name.


----------



## Bombsii

This new shop revamp is great! Can I have a Chibi Wartortle,Charmeleon and Ivysaur? (All in the same picture.)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well, you've already requested a drawing from here, so do you want me to ignore the Garchomp and do this one, or just do the Garchomp?


----------



## Bombsii

Have I ? Heheh. Sorry. (What was the garchomp one?)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=223935&postcount=199


----------



## Bombsii

oh yeah. Do the garchomp first please. The chibi ones were for a friend anyway...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Alright then.


----------



## Bombsii

thanks!!^.^


----------



## Dragon

:o You stopped doing DNAngel things... 

draw the lolscene when Daisuke falls on Risa


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ach, I need to start drawing more. I'll get onto those requests.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Can you draw a Chibi Stardust dragon please? like a baby version of this, the full picture.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Uh, unfortunately, the image isn't working for me. And didn't you just get one off of Black Hood?

Dragon: One lolscene coming up!:


----------



## Dragon

=D Daisuke's just like, "No we weren't! >:/ " I laughed for a full half an hour, and still laughed thinking about it. 

=D ily Kai


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Have you read the manga? In it Dark show up and he's like "Go on! Now's your chance, Daisuke!" I find that funnier than the anime, personally.

ily2 Dragon.


----------



## Thorne

As I mentioned on MSN, your art rock and I request a drawing of my Pokésona singing Voltaire's song "Graveyard Picnic" Lyrics/song can be found HERE. make him hold a microphone or something, I don't know. it would be even more awesome if you could draw a graveyard in the background, but that's not necessary.

Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Eheh, I haven't really drawn anything after the new year, and I apologise for that. I mean, after the giant rush or ArtMo, that's to be expected, right? But I do have some new stuffage to present to you:






This was an Idea that came to me after I found out Apollo Justice's japanese name, which begins with Ryu, the japanese word for dragon (If i'm not mistaken). PHOENIX V RYU! WHO WILL WIN?






Darkarmour's request.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Can you draw an ood?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Probably not. :D

And if you had read the first post, you would know that I only take 2 requests at a time, and would like comments as well as just a blatant "draw me this".


----------



## Dragon

o_O

You should have linked that >_O Now I won't be able to sleep.

The Garchomp looks a bit.. wrinkly, but it's a Garchomp, so. The fire in the other picture I'ma loser looks.. meh. =D


----------



## Bombsii

Oh, it was supposed to be wrinkly. Its cool, thanks Kai!

can I have that chibi wartortle, charmeleon and ivysaur picture now?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Dead post is dead.

A Gastrodon. Because they're squidgy! :3

Just a test to see what my drawings would look like should I use color for the outlines, rather than inking it in black pen.

No requests done yet, but I'll get working on them when I have time.


----------



## Bombsii

the gastrodon is nice!


----------



## Dragon

It reminds me of the game sprite, for some reason. *squints*

Awesome =D It's expression is like: o_o


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Really? I thought it's expression was like o:3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

More experienting going on here. This time with biro.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ohhh I really like the Wartortle, Charmeleon and Ivysaur picture. I like how Wartortle is all mad with Charmeleon sleeping on it, and the Ivysaur is just cute. The gun is nice too, and I like the perspective it's drawn in, but the handle-thing-whatsitcalled looks sorta fat. Like, it's too big to grip and stuff. Unless, of course, guns are supposed to look like that and I live under a rock which then sorrrrryyyyy. 

I like this style you're drawing in~


----------



## Black hood

Wow, the new style really works. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Dannichu commanded me to do this.


----------



## Bombsii

Thank you for the Chibi starters! Its cute!

Is it possible for a electrivire (coloured in) to be holding a electric cable thats connected to him?


----------



## Black hood

Dannikai, lol. It is really good though but it looks like you also have difficulties with hands. Don't worry, I do to.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Black hood said:


> Dannikai, lol. It is really good though but it looks like you also have difficulties with hands. Don't worry, I do to.


Oh dear god yes the thumbs are fucked up aren't they.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

haha still not on the second page yet.





My attempt at drawing the cover of Immortal Rain: Volume 4.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

haha STILL not on the second page yet. Even though it's only me who posts in it.






Manfred von Kaima. Used in the creation of my new avatar. MAKING IT WAS A COLOSSAL WASTE OF TIME.






Just some practise at a few of the PW characters. If there's on character's hair that I cannot draw, It is Phoenix's. Also _Edgeworth's chin!_ I seriously have no idea what hapenned there.






Arylettopian battle costume. Which is odd, since I've never been to Arylettopia.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well, since it's been about a month since anyone else posted here, and people clearly don't like my "poorly drawn anime shit", I'll probably let this thread die.

Don't post here anymore. Unless you actually _like_ this thread.


----------



## Jack_the_White

I like ur art, infact, i got a request, would you be willing to do a drawing of me?  Ive been looking for someone to do this a while and you seem to actually have the best.  You mind doing it?


----------

